# Breaking the Addiction to Dissociation



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

This is one of the best accounts of someone overcoming dissociation. For some reason it holds SO much truth in what is being said

http://ritualabuse.us/smart-conference/conf08/breaking-the-addiction-of-dissociation/


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> This is one of the best accounts of someone overcoming dissociation. For some reason it holds SO much truth in what is being said
> 
> http://ritualabuse.us/smart-conference/conf08/breaking-the-addiction-of-dissociation/


WOW. Thank you. This has given me a new way of looking at the way I live my life. It is the cold hard truth, and admits that recovery is not easy and may take time and effort. I love that she talks about "being ok with your emotions". I think we all need to feel safe with our emotions in order to stop dissociating from them.

Great post, everyone should read this.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I love the article as well. I can identify to it truly. I also think that it discussed the issue very insightfully and Aknowledges dissociation as what it really is. It's not as easy as "not thinking about it" that everyone here in the forum is parading. Defense mechanism, disorder, disease,anxiety, self hatred...I don't care what you call it, that's just semantics. It is a dissociative phenoma and you need not be in denial of.


----------



## Sarasi3 (Mar 4, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> I love the article as well. I can identify to it truly. I also think that it discussed the issue very insightfully and Aknowledges dissociation as what it really is. It's not as easy as "not thinking about it" that everyone here in the forum is parading. Defense mechanism, disorder, disease,anxiety, self hatred...I don't care what you call it, that's just semantics. It is a dissociative phenoma and you need not be in denial of.


Couldn't have said it better myself







Agree 100%


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> I love the article as well. I can identify to it truly. I also think that it discussed the issue very insightfully and Aknowledges dissociation as what it really is. It's not as easy as "not thinking about it" that everyone here in the forum is parading. Defense mechanism, disorder, disease,anxiety, self hatred...I don't care what you call it, that's just semantics. It is a dissociative phenoma and you need not be in denial of.


Dissociation _is_ a defense mechanism. Though I wouldn't call it a disorder. A different disorder, probably an anxiety disorder, is what keeps it going. It's all related. Simply "not thinking about it" isn't going to cure most anyone, this is true. But we need to understand that there is a cause to this, and to resolve that cause.

Good article, hard to read though.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Bear said:


> Dissociation _is_ a defense mechanism. Though I wouldn't call it a disorder. A different disorder, probably an anxiety disorder, is what keeps it going. It's all related. Simply "not thinking about it" isn't going to cure most anyone, this is true. But we need to understand that there is a cause to this, and to resolve that cause.
> 
> Good article, hard to read though.


Good point. i like what you said.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

Has anyone else tried to write down a wishlist of core desires like she suggests? I'm writing one now, and the emotional response I'm feeling is quite strong. It's lovely to feel real joy and excitement again, even if it's only fleeting!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

That was such an amazing read, there was just so much that clicked and made sense for me, i know that as a response to many abuses in my past i have learned to dissosciate, espescially as she said when things get at all hard. I went from dissosciating because i needed to very often, to doing it constantly because it was easier. I definately admit that i'm am addicted to dissosciating, because the whole time i feel that way now. Maybe i just got to the point where i found that living in general was too hard and decided without realising it to leave myself. Maybe by recognising this and using some if the techniques she mentioned i will be able to come back to myself and really feel like im living life.
Thankyou so much for posting that.


----------



## nic.m (Aug 8, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> That was such an amazing read, there was just so much that clicked and made sense for me, i know that as a response to many abuses in my past i have learned to dissosciate, espescially as she said when things get at all hard. I went from dissosciating because i needed to very often, to doing it constantly because it was easier. I definately admit that i'm am addicted to dissosciating, because the whole time i feel that way now. Maybe i just got to the point where i found that living in general was too hard and decided without realising it to leave myself. Maybe by recognising this and using some if the techniques she mentioned i will be able to come back to myself and really feel like im living life.
> Thankyou so much for posting that.


The cool thing about this perspective is that it puts the power back in your hands - DP is something you use as a defense mechanism, therefore if you can sort your head out, you can stop using it and it will go away. Okay, easier said than done. But isn't it empowering to think that we can control it if we get ourselves in the right mindset, rather than it being something that can only be treated with medication?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

nic.m said:


> The cool thing about this perspective is that it puts the power back in your hands - DP is something you use as a defense mechanism, therefore if you can sort your head out, you can stop using it and it will go away. Okay, easier said than done. But isn't it empowering to think that we can control it if we get ourselves in the right mindset, rather than it being something that can only be treated with medication?


Definately.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Introductions of Golf Shot

Talk to your playing partners, look at the birds, sing a tune in your head, tell a joke to a friend, or anything to have fun and relax before you get to your next shot with your callaway x-20 irons. Once you get up to your ball, it's important to dial in your focus and let go of what you were thinking about between shots. ishiner


----------



## littlehannahx (Sep 14, 2010)

A good article and intresting replies - i have ~DID~ Dissocitive identity disorder along with my dp which even i find it confussing to understand yet weather dissociation is a disorder or not (aboce comment?) i'm still trying to work it out maybe it is just about anxiety that brings it all together :/


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Since reading up on dissociation I've become wary of sudden tiredness







. I find keeping notes quite useful too as well as diary keeping. Cool article. Disturbing how long I've been looking at reading that but couldn't get myself to. Argh. The whole subpersonalites angle has provided a really useful framework for me since I came across it earlier this year.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This thread should be stickied.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

http://fanaticcook.blogspot.com/2008/07/90-second-rule.html
Although I watched the TED Talk in question the 90 second rule (as mentioned in breaking the addiction) never really sunk in before. 
I am definitely giving the counting trick a good go from now on.


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

S O L A R I S said:


> This is one of the best accounts of someone overcoming dissociation. For some reason it holds SO much truth in what is being said
> 
> http://ritualabuse.us/smart-conference/conf08/breaking-the-addiction-of-dissociation/


damn, I was going to read this but it's too long


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> damn, I was going to read this but it's too long


Maybe it 's not TL/DR at all but plain old dissociation doing it 's thing. First time I attempted to read the article I got all drowsy and everytime it came up at the top of the forum I couldn't get myself to click the thread - just skipped it every time until a few days ago. FML.

By the way: That 90 second rule is absolutely brilliant. Try it you all!


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

"Sometimes I get knowledge of events from my past, but have absolutely no corresponding emotion or sensations to go with them. The affect (emotion) and

sensations are walled off in a separate compartment. I can accept that this experience happened, but it certainly did not happen to "ME", whoever "Me"

might be. I can flip back and forth between feeling the emotion, or feeling the sensation, or having the knowledge, but I am unable to put them all

together in one package and claim ownership. I have a simultaneous knowing and not knowing of disturbing information."

I thinked this only happened to me:-O(even before DP)


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I started reading and it had some conspiracy theory slant and was just strange...I'm surprised people didn't notice it!


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

Antihero said:


> "Sometimes I get knowledge of events from my past, but have absolutely no corresponding emotion or sensations to go with them. The affect (emotion) and
> 
> sensations are walled off in a separate compartment. I can accept that this experience happened, but it certainly did not happen to "ME", whoever "Me"
> 
> ...


I feel this way all the tiime, just disorganaized.


----------

